
Malloc from Scratch[video] - gfredtech
https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/malloc-from-scratch
======
kevinmgranger
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15666308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15666308)

